# Emma1968-968=1000!!!!!!



## Elisa68

Congratulazioni Emma!​ 
Sei una delle presenze più fresche e simpatiche del forum!

Continua così!!!

Elisa


----------



## emma42

I have to congratulate my namesake, even if she is younger than me!

Well done!


----------



## Alfry

Un complimento grosso così... no, di più, .... così, anzi meglio, ...coooooooosì.


----------



## emma1968

*Elisa*, sono rimasta così felicemente sorpresa nel vedere che hai pensato a me!!
Grazie per le tue parole carine!
*Emma*, such a shame you are not an Italian learner, but fortunately I'm a Spanish learner too, so when I feel more comfortable with my English I'll start to refreshing my spanish! 
Hear you soon!
*Alfry*, a te che dire, sei una delle prime persone che ho incontrato sul forum e ho ancora vivo il ricordo di come sei stato discreto (anche se non importava) nel correggere i miei grossolani errori di Inglese.
Grazie per il pensiero!

Edit: volevo anche pubblicamente ringraziare Saoul!!!


----------



## Saoul

Si ma il Saoul secondo te si può far scappare un'occasione del genere? 
GIAMMAI! 

BRAVA EMMA, e felicissimo postiversario! 

Happy postiversary, to you.... happy postiversary to you...

Diamo il triste annuncio della dipartita della metrica. Si è spenta un riga fa.
Peccato!


----------



## emma1968

Saoul said:
			
		

> Si ma il Saoul secondo te si può far scappare un'occasione del genere?
> GIAMMAI!
> 
> BRAVA EMMA, e felicissimo postiversario!
> 
> Happy postiversary, to you.... happy postiversary to you...
> 
> Diamo il triste annuncio della dipartita della metrica. Si è spenta un riga fa.
> Peccato!


Sei un grande Saoul, finalmente ho l'occasione di dirtelo pubblicamente!!!
Ebbene sì, ho un debito con te, ma se mi scappano anche i tuoi 2000 non te la prendi vero?


----------



## ElaineG

Auguri, Emma.  You are always so helpful and cheerful, and you have great taste in literature too!  It's always a joy to see you around the Forum.

I hope your next 1000 comes quickly and enjoyably!


----------



## emma1968

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Auguri, Emma.  You are always so helpful and cheerful,
> *I wouldn't go that far Elaine! You all are surely more helpful for me than I am for you all!*
> 
> and you have great taste in literature too!
> *Do you think so**?** Indeed, I think so as well*
> 
> It's always a joy to see you around the Forum.
> 
> I hope your next 1000 comes quickly and enjoyably!



Grazie di cuore Elaine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti, Emma! È sempre un piacere leggere i tuoi post! Grazie del tutto l'aiuto che hai offerto con buon umore.  

Viva la bella Toscana!​ 
~ Elisabetta


----------



## Fedora

Ciao Emma, 

Although I'm very new to the forum I just wanted to butt in and say that I've really enjoyed reading your posts. You're always so helpful and nice. Thanks!! 

Congratulazioni!!


----------



## Jana337

Cara Emma, mille auguri anche dalle mie parti. 
Sei sempre gentilissima ed è un piacere vederti nel forum.
Devo dirti che il tuo inglese sta migliorando ad una velocità allucinante - brava! 

Jana


----------



## emma1968

Mamma mia ragazze, se continuate così mi fate sciogliere!!!!!!!!!
Non sono abituata a tutti questi complimenti!
Un bacione a Elisabetta! Certo il Massachussets non deve essere da meno!
Un bacetto a Fedora! Così carina nonostante sia con noi solo da poche settimane.
Un bacio a Jana! Beh se i complimenti in generale mi fanno sciogliere, non ti dico quelli sull'inglese!


----------



## moodywop

emma1968 said:
			
		

> Mamma mia ragazze, se continuate così mi fate sciogliere!!!!!!!!!


 
No, non fatela sciogliere! Non ho ancora assaggiato i suoi tortelloni (o tortelli?) di patate! 

Congratulazioni, Emma!

Carlo


----------



## la reine victoria

Happy Postiversary Emma!

Congratulations!



   

​LRV​


----------



## combustion

Congratulazioni!!!

comby!


----------



## You little ripper!

You bloody beauty Emma! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

If you ever happen to be in my neck of the woods let me know beforehand so I can have some eggplant parmigiana bubbling away in the oven for when you arrive. I would make tortelli di patate from the recipe you gave me, but I'm too afraid they'll not taste anywhere near as good as yours!  The parmigiana along with some crusty Italian bread, a fresh garden salad and a glass of Margaret River wine is what we'll have for lunch, and then for dinner we'll have.................


----------



## lsp

Brava, Emma. Looking forward to 1000 more (and then 1000 more after that!)


----------



## emma1968

Hey ragazzi non ce la faccio più a starvi dietro siete troppi!!! 
*Carlo*, se vieni in my neck of the woods e mi avvisi per tempo, te li faccio trovare sulla tavola, e non sto scherzando!!!!!
*LRV*, I still remember you have been so precious for me  some months ago, how I can to forget it. You saved me, giving me the possibility to continue listening to a London radio.
*Combustion and Isp* it's so sweet of you remembering of me.
A te *Charles* non dico niente, perché ogni parola sarebbe di troppo
No, non ce la faccio qualcosa ti devo dire, allora  stai molto  attento a chiuderli bene altrimenti nella cottura si potrebbero aprire!!!

Siete tutti delle personcine squisite


----------

